# Bacon Wrapped Turkey???



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

INGREDIENTS

One 10-pound turkey

1 cup poultry seasonings 10 cloves garlic, minced 1 1/2 cups olive oil 1 pound bacon, sliced into thin strips

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 500 degrees.

Wash the turkey inside and out and pat dry. Mix together the seasonings, minced garlic, and olive oil to make a paste. Rub the paste underneath the skin of the breasts of the turkey, carefully so you do not tear the skin. Add 1-2 cups of water in the roasting pan, then roast the turkey in the oven for 30 minutes. Remove from the oven and turn the heat to 350 degrees. Cover the turkey in the bacon slices, in cross-hatch form or just by overlapping the slices in strips. Put back in the oven and continute to cook for about 2 more hours or until an internal thermometer temperature reaches 160 degrees. 
http://images.thedailymeal.net/site...40/baconwrappedrecipe-flickr_echoforsberg.jpg


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I would only change one thing...

...

...

... Use TWO pounds of bacon! :laugh:


----------

